
KubeInvaders – Gamified Chaos Engineering Tool for Kubernetes - vishesh92
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2020/01/22/kubeinvaders-gamified-chaos-engineering-tool-for-kubernetes/
======
mdaniel
> replicaCount: 1

is an odd default for a chart designed to run in a cluster where pod killing
is the _expected_ outcome ([https://github.com/lucky-
sideburn/KubeInvaders/blob/master/h...](https://github.com/lucky-
sideburn/KubeInvaders/blob/master/helm-charts/kubeinvaders/values.yaml#L5))

I guess it depends on how much of the game runs entirely client-side, versus
polling an api or whatever

